# worried about measuring behind



## hopein2014

Hi everyone. I am pretty new here. I have a 2.5 year old son (conceived easily, perfect pregnancy, full term) and have had 3 losses last year. Two chemicals and then a loss after seeing a heartbeat which turned out to be trisomy 14. 

I am pregnant again, and should be 7w5d based on my dates (I used OPKs --- I had a medium-dark OPK with FMU on cd17, and a positive at 8:30PM that night so I counted cd18 as O). I got a BFP on 10dpo and my hcg was 57 at 11dpo so I am pretty sure on my dates. 

Anyway, I am seeing a perinatologist now and have been having regular sonos because of my prior losses. I had a sono at 4w6d and we saw a sac and a yolk. I went back at 6w3d and we saw a heartbeat (118) and baby measured 6w1d initially and then the tech remeasured again about 5 minutes later and said it was 6w3d. I was relieved because I measured behind with my second MC (I thought I was 6w5d and measured 6w1d with a heartbeat of 110 and the heartbeat was gone the next day, although I was also spotting at the time). 

Anyway, I was a little worried the heartbeat wasn't 120+ but the dr and tech were not concerned. I had an initial appt with my OB yesterday and he said the heartbeat went up to 144 but baby only measured 7w2d when I should have been 7w4d. He measured me once at 7w1d, then twice at 7w2d, then once at 7w3d, and then decided 7w2d was most accurate. He wasnt concerned by the discrepancy but I cant help but worry about measuring behind. I keep trying to tell myself it was a different person doing the scan, different machines, etc but I'm worried the baby only grew 6 days in 8 days time. The 6w3d appt was in the afternoon and the 7w2d appt was in the AM, but only a few hours difference. 

I go back to the perinatologist on Monday morning for another sono... I guess I will know more then... 

Anyone measure behind and have everything be OK? I wish I could stop worrying but I dont think I ever will...


----------



## dairymomma

Measuring behind by only a few days is nothing to worry about even if you know your ovulation date. That's because early on, those babies are SO tiny (7 weeks your baby is little bigger than a pea.) and even you admit that the technician had trouble getting a specific date at your last ultrasound. Since all the dates are within 3 days, I wouldn't worry one little bit. The hb is strong, baby is measuring nearly spot on, and all looks well at this point. I know it's hard not to compare pregnancies especially when you've had bad experiences before but I can honestly tell you that dates that close don't have anything to do with miscarriage itself. I've had 8 losses and 2 kids. My kids both measured 5-7 days smaller than my lmp the entire pregnancy so I worried alot at first but none of my drs were concerned because I was staying pregnant and the baby was growing. This baby was measuring spot on with my last pos opk date (I had pos opks for 2.5 days) up until my 20 week ultrasound and now it's measuring 3 days bigger. Seriously, a few days difference isn't anything to worry about.


----------



## TXJen

I measured about a week behind for a long time in my first trimester, and I worried that it was going to inevitably mean another loss. But I'm 30 weeks and 3 days now and measuring perfect. :) Try not to worry... Everything is so tiny that it's hard to know for sure.


----------



## Starry Night

One or two days' difference isn't anything to be worried about. Baby is still so tiny it is hard to get an accurate reading and really, babies grow at their own rates. With my miscarriages the babies were measuring weeks behind and heart rates under 100.


----------

